# Wanted: Gearbox Kubota KR850



## Biker (Nov 10, 2012)

Hi all, A member of our Vintage farm machinery Club Henty N.S.W. built himself a small homemade Tractor 'around' the above gearbox, ( stationary engine for motivation)

Unfortunately the gearbox from a Tractor Wrecker was a grey imported item with worn out internals, the gears are very noisey. Since it is a 'grey import component' we have been unable to source another gearbox or parts.

Kubota Australia are unable to assist in this instance, 
due to the 'grey import status' 

We have an exploded diagram of the internals and we know what gears we need, 
or even a new box in good order would get us out of trouble. 

If someone can offer advice, or come up with a box.. 
Then we will be most gratefull for that.

Since the 'project' centres around the KR850 box,
it is not so practical to replace it with another box, it would be a big job for home enthusiast.

Kind regards to all.


----------



## geoffreygrigg (Mar 10, 2015)

*Kubota KR850*

Hello,

I am the new owner of a Kubota KR850 and am looking for manual/s.

It does work (although I have not started it yet) and I want help getting the service quality up.

Is there anyone you know with a manual?

Many thanks

Geoffrey


----------



## Stephen_Nesbitt (Jul 5, 2015)

*Kubota KR850*

Hi Geoffrey,

We would like to buy a kubota KR850, would you be interested in selling yours?

I am contactable via my daughter on [email protected]

Cheers,

Stephen


----------

